# Débrider le volume iOS sans jailbreak, la solution ultime



## bdouchy (19 Août 2015)

Bien le bonjour/bonsoir,

J'ai fait l'onéreuse acquisition d'une belle bête de 128go sous iOS histoire de rendre les soirées karaokés et autres encore plus funs (bouh le mot démodé, comme le karaoké d'ailleurs). J'ai également acquis un bestiau de 500w en bluetooth histoire de sublimer le fun (oui je l'aime bien) lors de ces fameuses soirées.
Or, il se trouve que cette boombox en bluetooth ne crache vraiment rien comme volume lorsque c'est mon iPad qui est connecté mais lorsque c'est mon Lumia ou mon Macbook Air qui s'attellent à la tache, j'en perds mes oreilles et la sympathie de ma voisine par la même occasion tant le son est fort.

La faute à cette satanée norme de volume européenne apparement. Si l'un de vous peut me "sauver" mon achat par une solution permettant de faire sauter ce bridage, je l'appellerai Votre Majesté jusqu'à la fin de ses jours et plus encore !
J'entends par la que j'ai beau chercher et chercher encore, tout ce que je trouve, c'est soit le jailbreak mais ça n'est pas une solution durable, soit faire péter l'option de réglage de volume à partir d'iTunes et par conséquent bousiller la qualité de mes beaux fichiers en 128ko/s...

Je suis sur que quand qu'on cherche, c'est la que qu'on trouve et que Sa Majesté, qui maitrise les méandre de la toile/du net/du web comme la poche de sa poche, a connaissance d'une manipulation magique (genre soft...) qui permettrait à mon iPad de s'exprimer à plein poumon. La solution ultime quoi !

Il y en a qui ont bien réussi à faire entrer Popcorn Time sur iOS, rien n'est trop beau pour une soirée réussie !

Bien à vous, avec amour,

La confrérie des lavabos


----------



## Franz59 (19 Août 2015)

Bonsoir
Il y a quelques temps, le fait de passer les réglages/général/langues et régions en anglais US, permettait de passer outre le bridage européen. J'ignore si c'est toujours valable...


----------



## Maxmad68 (24 Août 2015)

Au pire duplique tes morceaux dans iTunes et modifies les ensuite...


----------



## Reeflex (24 Août 2015)

Sans Jailbreak... Hmm difficile.. Tu peux essayer de trouver une alternative à iFile sur ordinateur tu relies ton appareil et tu applique ce tuto :



 dis moi si ça marche ?


----------



## Maxmad68 (1 Septembre 2015)

Les explorateurs de fichiers sur ordinateur ne fonctionnent plus depuis ios 8.3
Par contre, j'ai une piste, on peut modifier ce genre de fichiers dans une sauvegarde avec iBackup Bot


----------



## Reeflex (2 Septembre 2015)

Hmmm... Tu peux tenter


----------



## Maxmad68 (2 Septembre 2015)

Prso, j'ai jamais essayé, c'est un risque à courir...
Je décline toute responsabilité au cas ou... :-D


----------

